# What disease caused the death of young rock pigeon?



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

About 3 weeks ago I found a young rock pigeon still too young to fly. The poop was a bit green, but that changed later. He was eating and drinking on his own and I put him in a cage where we grow vegetables (no pesticides used). He was doing excellent for 2 weeks. On Wednesday he was not looking well, just sitting all puffed up with the eyes closed. The Thursday he spend the day on the ground, drinking water and not eating. I checked the mouth and there was only a little bit of yellow growth. He did not seem to have trouble breathing. The feathers underneath the beak was wet, maybe from drinking water? Although I think there was a bit of watery discharge from the mouth. The evening he had trouble with his balance when walking. The Fridaymorning I knew he was dying, just lying on his side. The last poop was slimey yellowish with a bit of red, but this could be from the red seeds he preferred. I fed him wild bird seed, a mixture of seeds and mealies.

Would really like to know what could kill a perfectly healthy bird within 2 days?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Marina B said:


> About 3 weeks ago I found a young rock pigeon still too young to fly. The poop was a bit green, but that changed later. He was eating and drinking on his own and I put him in a cage where we grow vegetables (no pesticides used). He was doing excellent for 2 weeks. On Wednesday he was not looking well, just sitting all puffed up with the eyes closed. The Thursday he spend the day on the ground, drinking water and not eating. *I checked the mouth and there was only a little bit of yellow growth. * He did not seem to have trouble breathing. The feathers underneath the beak was wet, maybe from drinking water? Although I think there was a bit of watery discharge from the mouth. The evening he had trouble with his balance when walking. The Friday morning I knew he was dying, just lying on his side. The last poop was slimey yellowish with a bit of red, but this could be from the red seeds he preferred. I fed him wild bird seed, a mixture of seeds and mealies.
> 
> Would really like to know what could kill a perfectly healthy bird within 2 days?


I'd suggest he wasn't so healthy, just that any _noticeable_ symptoms may have taken some time to appear.

The most common causes of yellow growth are Canker and 'wet' Pox. Depending on the placement, size and form of the 'growth' it could be either, or even a yeast infection. If it was Canker then it could have also formed deeper in the throat or even caused some blockage in the crop. The watery discharge could be consistent. The yellowish poop could be a result of canker affecting the liver, but it could be any condition which attacks the liver.

No way to be more exact than that from what you say.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. Would you recommend giving Medpet 4 in 1 to any rescued young bird to prevent these illnesses, even if they appear healthy? It's terrible to rescue these birds and to lose them to a disease that's curable.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

4 in 1 medications are no good if a bird is ill. Don't have enough of any one med in them to be effective. Save your money.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Try Medpet, *Meditrich.* It's a good one to have on hand.


----------

